# best place to buy online



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

What is the best overall store to buy from online for supplements?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2003)

www.1fast400.com has most of the BB type stuff, I use www.puritan.com or www.nutritionexpress.com for other items.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

I m not a BB, heh juts looking to buy some creatine, fat burner, and w/e i can find that would do me some good


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2003)

Creatine and fat burners are usually BB type items, other supplements are usually found at the more traditional places. I used Puritan for some pantothenic acid, I dont know if they have creatine or that sort of item, I know Nutritionexpress does.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2003)

www.dpsnutrition.net is a good one too.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

looking at the stores now, I m planning on ordering T-100, and V12, looking also for a good fat burner w/ ephedrine perferably


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

http://www.syntrax.com/default_syn.asp

Try this.  I heard it's great!!!!


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

weird lil website heh BabsieGirl thnx I m gonna prob order from dps


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

ordering San T-100 - 60 Cap & San V-12 Fruit Punch - 475 Gram (50 Serv)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

Weird?  Why's that?  Just curious


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

its all flashy n stands out heh


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

decided to not order T-100, first am gonna lose my weight and a few pounds


----------



## Simon Keller (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> What is the best overall store to buy from online for supplements?


www.muscleshoppe.com hands down...


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 28, 2003)

I 2nd DPS NUTRITION. Always received orders on time and in excellent shape.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2003)

my 2 favorites are

dps nutrition and 1fast400.  both seem to have the lowest prices,  really fast shipping and great all around service.

lately i go with 1fast if they have what i'm after 'cause mike really impresses me so.  if not - dps is my back up plan


----------



## Matty H (Oct 29, 2003)

www.affordablesupplements.co.uk cheap as chips


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 29, 2003)

Im in USA  I compared prices online to those @ vitaminshoppe online I pay like 34 for protein compared to vitaminshoppe @ 41, so I m prob better off paying cash in person sinec no shipping charge.


----------



## MeLo (Oct 29, 2003)

try www.netrition.com and http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/index.html. Both are pretty good.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 29, 2003)

I have used netrition and 1fast400.  Both are good.  My favorite is www.dpsnutrition.net.  Awesome, awesome service, selection, and prices.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

something to keep in mind....if you order several things at once the shipping charges are often the same as if you're ordering one thing (or only a couple of bucks more depending on weight)  so if you're buying a bunch then you'll save a lot of money buying online even with the shipping charges.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

DPS


----------



## 1Fast400 (Oct 29, 2003)

1Fast400.com


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> 1Fast400.com



I have heard of this guy.  No sense of humor though.  But he is jacked.


----------



## XtremeFormula (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have heard of this guy.  No sense of humor though.  But he is jacked.




He plays a mean game of roulette


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

Better than Mr. Atwood.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> 1Fast400.com


Yeah, that Mike guy... I just don't know


----------



## tk... (Oct 29, 2003)

until this day, i wish i can find a store capable of getting ph's to canada....


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tk... *_
> until this day, i wish i can find a store capable of getting ph's to canada....


I don't know what your looking for but Avant was able to send products to Jenny and she is in Sweden


----------



## tk... (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I don't know what your looking for but Avant was able to send products to Jenny and she is in Sweden



ph= pro hornomes, i am looking for a companies capable of getting them up north in montreal. PH's are banned over here and will get seized at customs. I have ordered 6-oxo and trust me when i say it's not pleasant when paying for something u dont receive.

anybody that has experience with ph's in canada, pm me, a'm in desperate need of some

i might try calling Avant directly, maybe they can


----------



## musclefreak (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't buy online. I'm a supplements dealer myself. Hmmmm....maybe I should start an online store. Nah I dont need the headache. I just do this as a side thing I try to help out the people I work with, and the people I work out with. GNC is such a rip off.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by musclefreak *_
> I don't buy online. I'm a supplements dealer myself. Hmmmm....maybe I should start an online store. Nah I dont need the headache. I just do this as a side thing I try to help out the people I work with, and the people I work out with. GNC is such a rip off.



Do you carry Avant products?  You should.

TK, call Mike (1fast400) direct.


----------



## musclefreak (Oct 30, 2003)

I've been just carrying whatever my customers want. They pretty much know what they want. I on't have a store or anything. ust a side thing for me. I have a full time job that pays the bills. I would be interested in Avant products.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

Email me at twinpeak@avantlabs.com if you'd like pricing info.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have heard of this guy.  No sense of humor though.  But he is jacked.


He's a wimp that has a nice car!


----------



## musclefreak (Oct 30, 2003)

Who's a wimp with a nice car?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 30, 2003)

Mike with 1fast400


----------



## andyo (Nov 1, 2003)

Bodybuilding.com. Dpsnutrition.com--the actual lowest prices for the best products I've seen. 

Prosourceonline.com also has them too!


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> What is the best overall store to buy from online for supplements?




www.massnutrition.com for Biggest Selection at Throaway Prices
www.whey-direct.com for Cheapest Prices on Planet for Whey, Creatine and Glutamine, Period.


----------

